# My Computer Build w/ NZXT Guardian Case



## Osiris

Here, thought I'd share my build process of my dream PC. Everything will be in next week. I wanted it to be advanced, able to handle anything i throw at it, and most importantly able to be upgradable at the heart of the PC.

The Case is something of Art! The NZXT Guardian 921RB: -$73
http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/guardian_921_rb


















The Motherboard: $100 very important, having the latest in AMD Socket on board, latest USB 3.0 equipped, 6GB/s for Data transfer, and most importantly, CROSSFIREX for the graphic cards! And not to mention lookin HOT:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130275









Next CPU, the HEART of the PC. This was difficult, as I ran out of the funds to get the one I truly wanted which was the Black edition X6. So I settled on a Phenom II 3.0 Ghz X4, but the socket on the motherboard is a AM3 so i can upgrade the CPU when i'm ready 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103675

Now, probably the coolest thing of the PC, is the CPU Cooler, $40 I wanted something that truly did a good job of cooling, but at same time caught anyone's eye who looked through the side:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106123R

*I just noticed that it says out of stock now, i hope it was me who got the lat one now!

The Power Supply: $50. Now the case bottom mounts the PSU, which means it will be visible through the side, so that too had to look cool, so I went with a Blue LED Lit one with enough power to upgrade down the road, it will handle the new CPU down the road, and if I decide to upgrade the Graphics Card as well:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152035

Memory: $40
This was another place I had to cut costs on, DDR3 is so expensive to buy, it will do the job for now, until i can upgrade, i would like to get LED lit ones:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134489

Optical Drive: $18
I never use this, but for the rare instance I do, i figured they are cheap enough to just get it. I opted for a LG which was the 2nd one most bought on Newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136144

All-in-one Reader: $15
I couldnt believe how cheap this were, the case has 2x3.5" bays, which I ain't got a clue to fill in with, because floppy drives are a way of the past. So a internal Memory card reader will fill in one, but I am lost for the 2nd Bay.

A Toy I plan on adding down the road quickly is a Touchscreen LCD Fan Controller, it is big, it takes up two Optical Drive Bays:









Hard Drives:
Now this I am currently just using what i have around, few 2.5" and 1x320GB 3.5". I will eventually up this to, 3x1TB, and the OS will be on a SSD Drive. 

The Graphics Cards:
I already have one, and just need a 2nd one. I am not a big gamer, but I would like to down the road when I have a dedicated spot for computer setup, so have the Sapphire ATI 4650, they play flawlessly 1080P files, which was really important! With two of them, i have heard they will do better then a $200 card!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102829&cm_re=4650-_-14-102-829-_-Product









So what do you think??? I will take pics of the build, which will be next weekend.


----------



## emc7

Thanks for this. I'm still planning a build sometime soon. That case looks like an evil brain in an old sci-fi movie. I like the idea of planning in upgrades. I'm still waiting for memory costs to fall.


----------



## Osiris

Case was on ebay, cheaper then anywhere else the company has free shipping on them! 

I know, I am too, DDR3 has been out for awhile too. Maybe in a year it will, I did find this for memory cooling I would like to get if there is room to fit, the CPU cooler is massive:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190390789846&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Ghost Knife

That looks great, but here's my 2 cents:

I like running everything through a PC, but I don't like a HTPC. Unless you're a hardcore gamer that has the time to play 3+ hours a day or you rip more than a couple Blu-rays a day I just don't see a point of a HTPC when I can create it's equivalent for cheaper. Here's my office setup that does virtually everything a HTPC can for a fraction of the price:


----------



## Osiris

True, can build one for around $200, I mainly used the PC for a server before. We plan on buying the XbOX KInect package, so be able to have that hooked up to TV. I am seeing about hooking up HTPC stand alone boxes that link up to this computer for running movies to the each tv in the house


----------



## Ghost Knife

Osiris said:


> True, can build one for around $200, I mainly used the PC for a server before. We plan on buying the XbOX KInect package, so be able to have that hooked up to TV. I am seeing about hooking up HTPC stand alone boxes that link up to this computer for running movies to the each tv in the house


That's a fairly simple process. Just run an HDMI switch of the HDMI port of the PC and then run everything to it with HDMI cables. As far as I know everything runs off HDMI nowadays with the exception of the Wii, which was never intended to be an HD machine anyway. You're probably going to want one with a remote and at least 5-6 ports though. Remember if you run an HDMI cable longer than 50 feet you're going to need an HDMI repeater.


----------



## Osiris

LOL HDMI OUtlets in every room in the house! Actually, this house is already equipped with Cat6 lines in every room in the house, the guys who redid it before we got it, one was a techy, and has them running to central hub, which is awesome. So Each standalone be able to connect to server easily


----------



## Osiris

I went ahead and got the LCD Touchscreen fan controller, and 500gb Blue caviar WD 6.0GB/s, and another graphic card.  maybe next week get the samsung LED LCD monitor, that's right LED!


----------



## Ghost Knife

Osiris said:


> I went ahead and got the LCD Touchscreen fan controller, and 500gb Blue caviar WD 6.0GB/s, and another graphic card.  maybe next week get the samsung LED LCD monitor, that's right LED!


Well, one thing is for certain: You have money to burn.


----------



## Osiris

LOL, what the wife doesn't know, won't hurt her! LOL

I actually sold my other main PC, so it covered half the costs for this new system, which was i was aiming for, and pulled a few computer jobs recently as well, i try not to spend work $$$ on toys like this, so I do side jobs on computers here and there, and website building.

One thing that helped me alot for this, was helping a local haunted house with their electronic and sound effects, and website.  plus i got all the nachos i want LOL

Next saturday the build begins, Xena Tapes and Hot Pockets! and afterwards a Black OP's Zombie Party!


----------



## Blue Cray

*I* have an xbox


----------



## Osiris

Few changes,
The MotherBoard arrived yesterday, OMG it's HOT! I was turned on by it LOL.

The 500GB hard drive was the wrong one, i asked for a 32MB cache and they sent me a 16MB cache, with 6GB/s. So they are resending, but good thing i already ordered a Solid State Drive for the OS, so we're good.

I upgraded the CPU from Quad Core to AMD's latest technology their 6core Black Edition CPU. And also upgraded the video cards BIG TIME. 

I went with these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102858

Two of them. What caught me eye is the Eyefinity technology, i ordered 3 LED LG Monitors to accomplish this. To those who don't know what that is here is info on it:

ATI EYEFINITY TECHNOLOGY
ATI Eyefinity advanced multiple-display technology launches a new era of panoramic computing, helping to boost productivity and multitasking with innovative graphics display capabilities supporting massive desktop workspaces, creating ultra-immersive computing environments with super-high resolution gaming and entertainment, and enabling easy configuration and supporting up to three independent display outputs simultaneously.


----------



## Mikaila31

Thats kinda crazy for one computer. This house is "suppose" to have a small server like thing for stored files. I doubt it ever will though. I could actually do with less computers. My dad collects so much crap. He built his desktop computer, but its at least 5 years old now. Working computers out number people in this house. The wireless network is such a mess. So are access rights and stuff. That or no I guess I am just not worthy enough for "shared" files. Who knows were half the network is too, cuz I can't see it. I see 5 devices on the network, and I know I am missing at least 4 other devices that are on the network....


----------



## Osiris

lol, yea we've had that in the past when the shared settings aren't right, and well it was windows xp too, which sucked.

We are aiming at having a designated "computer room" which will be nice and give me the room to work when we move. Just imagine when Microsoft's Surface becomes more available to personal use


----------



## Osiris

We got this thing built over the weekend, and it is incredibly fast, it boots windows 7 64bit in under 25 seconds. I am attempting to quicken this down the road when SATA III SSD drives drop in price for now i have a SATA II SSD. There's more thermal sensors in this thing then Nasa has on a space shuttle LOL 

I will get some pics up later hopefully, it is truly a masterpiece and just opens everything in blink of an eye. Internet speed is slowing me down LOL i can't wait for Google's Fiber to take over the world...


----------



## Ghost Knife

Osiris said:


> We got this thing built over the weekend, and it is incredibly fast, it boots windows 7 64bit in under 25 seconds. I am attempting to quicken this down the road when SATA III SSD drives drop in price for now i have a SATA II SSD. There's more thermal sensors in this thing then Nasa has on a space shuttle LOL
> 
> I will get some pics up later hopefully, it is truly a masterpiece and just opens everything in blink of an eye. Internet speed is slowing me down LOL i can't wait for Google's Fiber to take over the world...


I don't feel so bad then because my DualCore $298 HP Laptop that I purchased on Black Friday 2009 boots up Windows 7 in about 60-90 seconds.


----------



## Osiris

I Got the System Built, runs quick, there is no delay time between time i click a program and it opening, incredibly fast.











































































And a youtube Video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgNltk2wF74

Let me know what ya'll think of the finished product!


----------



## Ghost Knife

It's pretty, but I imagine your electric bill will be $10 more each month.


----------



## Osiris

LOL Prolly right, but when having to run Heat cuz it's -30 outside, and plasma tv's all around the house, what's $10 more? LOL. wait til i have all the monitors on this thing up and running, only plus side to those is they are LED.


----------



## Cam

Nice final product, my buddy has a similar power source, you can get a great deal on those. May I ask the total cost for just the desktop, or do I dare? lol


----------



## Osiris

CPU Case: $70
MOtherBoard: $100
PSU: $50
Card Reader: $15
CPU Cooler: $32
Cable $3
Fan LCD Controller: $50
500GB Hard Drive: $60.00
2.5" to 3.5" Adapter: $8
LED Monitor x1: $110
CPU X6: $229
2GB DDR3 Memory x2: $108
Blu-Ray Drive: $40
64GB SSD OS Drive: $110
LED MOnitors x2: $280
5770 Sapphire ATI Radeon Graphic Cards x2: $280
Logitech 720P HD WebCam: $40
Windows 7 Ultimate a friend had a extra copy for me. 

Logitech Speakers: $15(yea i know, i plan to upgrade once we have a dedicated computer room and i can figure out the sound system)


Total: $1,600.00

I still plan on upgrading the Hard Drive yet, this computer has been able to handle anything i throw at it, and runs everything smoothly, it idles at 25 celcius, that's really cool!


----------



## Guest

No need to get any expensive flashy fan controller and temp monitor... sisoft sandra will provide very adequate information as to fan speed, temp (in the presence of sensors), as well as hundreds of other things. I'm not sure if it has the ability to change fan speed, but why would you need to? I would imagine sisoft's ability to change fanspeed would depend on the hardware itself, but nonetheless it is an amazing piece of software, and as you already have the physical controller it becomes irrelevant.

I like the modular power supply, but I would have gone with a 1000watt... it could be needed in the future.

This is copied from my post in the other thread, where a member was kind enough to direct me here


> Personally, I wouldn't go overboard Osiris. tigerdirect is more expensive but I like it more. Like you said you need nothing more than to be able to stream your HD content. Why do you need a 6-core processor? And if you need that much processing power you might as well go for a 241 core cuda gpu


And IDK if anything is on the books here... but on most forums its a common courtesy or a rule to resize posted images.

And if you really wanna increase boot speed might as well scrap the SSD and go for a RAM boot system- they will boot windows 7 in under 8seconds

Much of this is just personal preference, and my suggestions are a bit overkill... but I figure if you're gunna do it, why not do it to the fullest.

And if this is being used as a HTPC I would have included hot-swappable drives


----------



## TheOldSalt

How did YOU get back in here?
Ah, nevermind; stupid question.


----------



## Guest

How did I get back in here?

#1. You always knew I had 2 accounts, and I had even corresponded with you via this account.
#2. I'm not IP banned
#3. Anyone can make as many accounts as they wish

So I got back in here because there were no steps taken to keep me out.

Thanks for the warm welcome back, though.

Now, in accordance with forum rules, can we keep the topic on discussion and have someone post that can contribute to the thread, and possibly respond to my suggestions?

BTW: No stupid questions, just stupid people.  Just joking


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ah, yes, I knew I forgot something. Thanks for the reminder, Rob. Good grief, only two days back and already trying to start something.


----------



## emc7

Ob's comp is done. So ur input is a bit late. I like the idea of ram boot, though.

Pic resize is a pain. I only go back and fix it if it bothers me or someone complains. I didn't see a policy. Since the pics aren't hosted here, it doesn't eat their server space.


----------

